# cod liver oil



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

is this a good idea to give dogs the human version. one of the other members on her gives it to her dogs and they have really shiny coats. If so how much do u give and how often. what other benefits would maisie get from it


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

personally i would suggest giving omega 3/6/9 fish oils instead... with nothing else added (i.e. other vitamins)

the problem with cod liver oil is that it is derived from the liver of the fish, not just usual fish body oil with the omega 3/6/9 in it which is what is good for the coats - because of coming from the liver it naturally contains Vitamin A and Vitamin D and it is not a good idea to supplement your dog with these. Too much of certain vits and too much in balance to others can be harmful and without knowing what is already in their food etc, it then becomes a bit tricky.

Much safer to stick with the oil meant for dogs or even the caps for humans that are just omega 3 & 6 oils without anything added.

The following are meant to be very good:
http://www.swallowhealthydiet.com/kronch-salmon-oil-1000ml-p-1341.html (comes in oil in a bottle form, so check the use by date as it will have a short shelf life)
http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/salmon-oil-dog.aspx (another oil in a bottle)

I personally give this kind of thing to my dog: http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252395520


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks hun very helpful


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

slbrown2108 said:


> thanks hun very helpful


no probs  some dogs prefer the oil from the bottle as it can be dripped on their food and then they dont have to eat a capsule (some refuse them - although can normally be persuaded with a bit of butter on it!)

maggie just eats them like they are treats though


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You need to be cautious with cod liver oil, because it's high in vitamin A which can cause health problems if given in excess. I'm told it's best avoided in the summer months as well dont know why though  fish oils are much safer as katiefranke as suggested 

If you just want a shineyer coat starflower oil capsuls are good


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I use salmon oil from fishfordogs. it is fab, my girls have been on it for 2 months and they both have very shiny coats now


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Couldnt get the tesco link to open - can someone tell me what katiefrankes link is for please?

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Produ.../?id=252395520

Thanks


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Couldnt get the tesco link to open - can someone tell me what katiefrankes link is for please?
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Produ.../?id=252395520
> 
> Thanks


Oh thats weird? Sorry dont know why it wont work - it is just their "Tesco Omega 3 Pure Fish Oil" capsules, 1000mg. They do them in 30s or 90s I think and contain the following:

180mg EPA
120mg DHA

(these are the oils you are looking for for the skin).

I get these as I am avoiding all omega 6 at the mo, as maggie has skin allergies and it is good to supplement with omega 3 ONLY as 6 can cause inflammation...so this would be fine for any dog, or you could go for like the Seven Seas one which is Omega 3 & 6 fish oils.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Brilliant advice re fish oils, I give mine a tin of fish once or twice a week rather than capsules. 

For coat, try cracked linseed, a teaspoon in their food a couple of times a week. I raw feed, so it gets mixed in with their veggies, but you can mix it in with other stuff and it really is great!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

My boys get 1 tablet of cod liver oil a day, just added with their food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for explaining the tesco link. Think may get some for myself - probably do my joints good.

Whats the best tinned fish to give them then??


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Thanks for explaining the tesco link. Think may get some for myself - probably do my joints good.
> 
> Whats the best tinned fish to give them then??


I give salmon as a treat and other than that pilchards, sardines, herring, stuff like that.

Don't give too much tuna - it has something in it, can't remember what now, that isn't that good...


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'm doing the household shop tomorrow so will get a tin of pilchards or sardines. OH reckons she has a more varied diet than he does :lol:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Thanks, I'm doing the household shop tomorrow so will get a tin of pilchards or sardines. OH reckons she has a more varied diet than he does :lol:


yeah i know what you mean!! lol! since i have been raw feeding the dog and cats, they def eat better than me and OH!

oh and forgot to say, with tinned sardines and stuff, make sure it is in tomato sauce (not spicy obviously) or olive oil, as the brine is bad for them with all that salt.


----------

